
Vertical Markets 2: Customer/Market Risk versus Invention Risk - terpua
http://steveblank.com/2009/05/28/vertical-markets-2-customermarket-risk-versus-invention-risk/
======
10ren
I think his spectrum is basically right, for most businesses in those
industries, at the present time. But it may differ over time, as the maturity
of the industry changes. Biotech might eventually become routine; and, in the
enterprise, there was invention risk when the concept of the relational
databases was first developed (or perhaps its inventors were quite sure they
could make it work). In the future, there might be similarly seminal
inventions, that transform the enterprise. It's so inefficient you'd think
there'd be a better way.

------
stanleydrew
I'm not sure you can ever totally avoid market risk. Preferences change over
time and there's always the risk of a market drying up during the time it
takes to develop and produce a new product.

Examples of ideas with pure invention risk anyone?

